# Liquid Clenbuterol- cycles and doses



## helloworld (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm a femaie, 18 years old.
I've lost 40 pounds the past three months on a good diet and 6 days a week of exercise. I do 45 minutes of Cardio everyday and weight train 3 days a week with a trainer, I also drink a gallon of water a day.
I currently stand at 5'7 weighting 210 pounds.
I have a 30 ML (200 mcg/ml) liquid bottle of Clen and a syringe that goes up to 3Ml.

What is this about a 2 week off/on cycles ? and the dosages? thats the most important thing to me, the last thing im trying to do is mess this up. 

Thank you


----------



## Dannie (Aug 3, 2011)

Read clen faq in research section.


----------



## Rambo88 (Aug 3, 2011)

^this


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Aug 3, 2011)

clen is great for weight loss. the dosing is different for everyone, some people can handle more. Just have to find the right dose for you. Are you adding anything else like keto or taurine.


----------



## helloworld (Aug 4, 2011)

No, I don't want to take anything else until i figure out what i'm doing with the clen first. I just really need someone to guide me in the right direction when it comes to the cycles and dosages...


----------



## Dannie (Aug 4, 2011)

So have you read the clen faq yet?


----------



## helloworld (Aug 6, 2011)

yess.. that and so much moree.


----------



## Dannie (Aug 7, 2011)

So do you have any questions now that you have read it?


----------

